# Stolen Ford Truck You Tell Me?



## CRbearkat (Jan 2, 2008)

I was cruising down 288 north on Sunday afternoon coming home from Sargent going about 75 and a ford 4 door 02 to 04 model comes rolling by me dont pay attention if it was a 1 ton or 3/4 ton. So I just happen to look at the driver and it is a younger hispanic fella then as he passes I just happend to look at the bumper and there is no license plate. So I look in the back window and there is no dealer paper plate in the window. I didn't think much of it till I started thinking today at work and seeing how many people are reporting stolen ford trucks. I am not saying that truck was stolen but it is just wierd there was no back plate or paper plate in the window.

CR


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

A co workers F-250 Crewcab has been stolen and recovered twice! Once they made it all the way to Brownsville BP got it and returned it back to CC but no one from the PD ever called to tell him it was recovered he had to do his own leg work to find it after 3 weeks he found that it was recovered and CC PD charged him storage for all this time and they never even ran the plate to find him to let him know it was found ! They just let it sit there and blamed the BP for sticking it in there lot. They said they didnt know it was in there.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

i think they done it purpose to make money.i myself had my truck stolen in 
houston.that morning i was going to work that morn started to walk to truck 
where i always parked,and well no truckwas there.i called hpd and told them 
it was stolen.2 or 3 wks went by and all the while it sat in the impound.
and it was found the next day.dont know why it took them that long to tell 
me they had found it.jay


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

I realize that most car thieves are not the sharpest knives in the drawer but a vehicle with no plates is a red flag to LEOs. It would be much less conspicuous to leave the plates in or swap them for some others.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Dealerships are now required to take the plates off of trade-ins. It could have been someones trade and it was heading to auction or something. Dealers in houston ussually send there vehicles straight over there.


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

You would think thieves wouldn't want to draw attention to themselves.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

or maybe the paper plate fell off of the window


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

The remark, "He drove it like he stole it " comes to mind!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

fyi...when a vehicle is recovered and towed, the storage facility is required by state law to send out registered letters to the registered owners and lein holders by the second day. and a day starts at 12:01AM. they can't sit and wait to acrue storage.


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

Mannnn, Thats is so funny. Mexican cant drive a truck with out plates cause it might be stolen!!!HaHaHa. I have arrested maybe 80 car thiefs and not a ONE was smart enough or STUPIT enough to run a stolen vehicle without plates!! Go figue! PROFILING IS AGAINST THE LAW! hahahahah! thats funny.


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

Due to the number of 2004-2008 ford 3/4 & 1 tons being stolen I riged up a kill switch. I have a wire running from the starter to a switch (an old stile head light dimer switch for a 77 chevy) that i have mounted on the floor up under the emergancy break. It has worked so far. I have lost some tools and cameras but no truck so far.


Scott


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

metzger said:


> Due to the number of 2004-2008 ford 3/4 & 1 tons being stolen I riged up a kill switch. I have a wire running from the starter to a switch (an old stile head light dimer switch for a 77 chevy) that i have mounted on the floor up under the emergancy break. It has worked so far. I have lost some tools and cameras but no truck so far.
> 
> Scott


Sure hope that's not the real way you wired your switch... In a sence, you just told everyone that you leave a key under the door mat.. h: I'm guessing that you could trust 99% of the people here with that knowledge, but you know the old saying "There's one in every bunch"...


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

AggieCowboy98 said:


> Sure hope that's not the real way you wired your switch... In a sence, you just told everyone that you leave a key under the door mat.. h: I'm guessing that you could trust 99% of the people here with that knowledge, but you know the old saying "There's one in every bunch"...


The way I see things "never teach a person everything you know about something" so I didn't tell everything and that is not the only thing that i have installed it was just a starting point for the people that might not know where to start in protecting their trucks.

Scott


----------



## twwp (Jul 12, 2007)

CRbearkat said:


> I was cruising down 288 north on Sunday afternoon coming home from Sargent going about 75 and a ford 4 door 02 to 04 model comes rolling by me dont pay attention if it was a 1 ton or 3/4 ton. So I just happen to look at the driver and it is a younger hispanic fella then as he passes I just happend to look at the bumper and there is no license plate. So I look in the back window and there is no dealer paper plate in the window. I didn't think much of it till I started thinking today at work and seeing how many people are reporting stolen ford trucks. I am not saying that truck was stolen but it is just wierd there was no back plate or paper plate in the window.
> 
> CR


Thats funny on my way home from sargent I passed a monte carlo doing about 35mph with no plates driven by a young white fella. Now that I think about it do you think it was stolen? LOL sorry couldnt help it! All joking aside if I saw a hispanic driving a 3/4 ton truck I wouldnt think it was stolen I would assume he mows yards and his boss lets him drive it home.ROTFLMAO!!! Wait, I wouldnt do that! I would pull him over and try to buy some oranges or maybe a watermelon! come on give me a break everyone drives trucks and sometimes people loose thier plates.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

I am knockin' on wood. But I have LoJack,truck club,alarm, plus It's a XL so it's not as attractive as the XLT,King Ranch,etc..


----------



## bcrenshaw (Dec 31, 2006)

*Truck Clubs!*

Just FYI Truck Clubs are not any good..........Steering wheels can be cut through in like 5 seconds or less with hacksaw!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

> It's a XL so it's not as attractive as the XLT,King Ranch,etc..


The coyotes don't care about trim packages when they're loading up their illegal cargo.


----------



## Summer Fisher (Jun 25, 2007)

Real good Hispanic jokes. You never mowed any yards? Honest work, especially while trying to get a college education. Finish as early as you want depending on how hard you work. Oh see that you were kidding. Sorry. By the way (loose) is used as in letting something go or untying a knot. To (lose) is to having something lost. That was a little of my grass mowing education. Now give me an orange, a watermelon, and some of those sweet onions. Let me get some of those Lemons for my Dos equis.


----------

